# Easy Fix For Oil Leak



## Groundhog (Sep 7, 2016)

Just got my new (to me) Central Machinery 12x36 lathe (like a Grizzly g4003) mounted on a stand and up and running properly. Rotation switch and power light problems fixed.

But when I ran it (no cutting, just watching it go round and round) gobs of oil was leaking from the head-stock oil seal. First thing I did was to look at the parts list. Not much help there. Called Grizzly to see if they had a new seal. They don't. Searched for info on replacing the seal. Didn't find much. So I took the top off of the gearbox to see if I could figure out what I needed to do to get it apart and install a new seal (if I could find one).

I discovered that the gearbox was not just full of clean oil, but 2-3 quarts over full! I siphoned the excess oil out and solved my oil leak problem! Not a drop leaked in my next test.

Some times I just plain get lucky!


----------



## brino (Sep 7, 2016)

Gotta enjoy those easy victories.....there's never enough of them.
-brino


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 7, 2016)

I love an easy fix.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 10, 2016)

Just shows how persistence pays dividends!  Good job!


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 10, 2016)

Demonstrates how much attention is paid while these things are being built. But, it's far better in most cases to have to much oil than too little!


----------



## xaidin (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow, and don't just dump in the amount listed in the manual, those seem to be so wrong so often.


----------

